

AIG Execs See Bonus After All - jmtame
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/jonathan-tasini/aig-pulls-fast-one--cash_b_147005.html

======
gaius
Well, this is a tricky one. Consider Enron, that was a huge company, 95% of
whom were probably perfectly competent, ethical people, who did their jobs to
a high standard. Or Arthur Anderson the accountants, a few of them were
corrupt obviously and got caught up in Enron, but did the other 95% deserve to
lose their jobs?

I know that if I was a banker putting in 80+ hour weeks on something entirely
unrelated to subprime debt, I'd still expect - and still deserve - my bonus.

